# Need a little Patience....



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is dry through the night, barks when she's awake and wants out in the morning, runs to the back door, jumps through the catflap, wees, comes in, then goes out again for a poo. 
However, during the day, it's really hit and miss 
I'm trying to make sure I put her out after food, playing, sleeping and earlier I put her in the garden but she really didn't seem to need, so I let her back in. 5 minutes later, a tiddle near the back door (she can use the catflap...), then, not long afterwards, a tiddle in the middle of the sitting room  followed shortly afterwards by a tiddle by the sitting room door (hubby didn't get there in time)
So, after a sleep, I put her out, and stood in the drizzle and waited, and waited, and waited....wet feet (slippers not waterproof it seems!) After about a million years of me saying "tiddles" in an encouraging manner, and Izzy trying to dash past me into the house, and me not getting cross  I took her out of the courtyard into the big part of the garden, and eventually she decided to do a wee, then wouldn't come in!!!!

Question - how the heck do people stay patient?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh hun
I just gave in as sometimes a little pee in the house isn't the end of the world...She probably just doesn't want to go when you want her to....she will get it but if you've had enough waiting just come in and I'll bet she will ask to go out.
That's what I did I hope it helps


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Time passes, they improve and you dont need so much patience. Just keep smiling it will be OK in the end.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Ali, it is so frustrating isn't it! I just kept telling myself it was not Daisy's fault and we would get there in the end! We did but only in the last two weeks! You will find the patience because you are fab!  x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosie had an pee on the carpet yesterday, the first time in weeks. We have been leaving her out of her crate if we go out for a short time, but she was left for a bit longer than normal, putting it down as a blip. She is dry when we leave her in her crate.

Just a thought is there grass in the courtyard, our two prefer to go on grass. Had to walk a good distance looking for some grass when we stopped in a hotel in Scarborough a couple of months ago so Poppy could go.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ali

I know just how you feel because Cara is very similar. From standing in the rain this morning in my dressing gown & soggy slippers (they're not waterproof either) calling wee wee, it's been a good day until 7.15pm when she wees on the kitchen floor and it hadn't been long since she'd been.

I'm hoping couple more months of growing, a bigger puppy bladder and plenty more kitchen roll & dettol spray will do the trick 

Kirsty xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali,i feel for you,we have Buffy staying again for the next week and she does like saving her wee's up just for my kitchen floor,she comes in for a wee sometimes...especially in this drab weather,some just dont like the rain do they! Pixie is great though and i havent had any wee in house since she was 10(ish) weeks old !! so they are all different,and although she is good with toilet training she is quite poor with other things like puppy classes,where she just wants to play and doesnt listen atall! So im sure us mums with pups all have to deal with our share of patience at times, and they are coming up for that 5 mnth mark So its all going to go out the window anyway im sure.....Just make yourself a nice cuppa and job lot of mixed berry scones to see you through! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It will get better Ali. I thought Millie would never get toileting right and you do need to keep your patience and humour going. It does get better.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ali - it is so funny to see your post. I just came online to fume and fuss about MY failures in the past few days and saw your post on the same thing! However, mine relate to Chip pooing in the dining room, and tonight in the living room. My fault b/c I've been giving him more freedom out of the kitchen, and thus I'm not watching him every minute so he goes off and poos if I don't see him at the door first.

I'm just hoping this doesn't become habit! I'm wondering if one day I should follow him and stop him when he starts to go, or just go back to watching him carefully and catching him all the time.

Hang in there, we all make it through somehow!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is really common to have a blip!  We had lots and it was always when I got a bit complacent (not saying you are, but I did ) and thought we had cracked the toileting! I just went back to basics, regular trips to the garden, lots of praise and treats etc.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've no experience in house training but keep your spirits up Ali - you're a brilliant fur-Mummy and I'm sure it will come

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It is really common to have a blip!  We had lots and it was always when I got a bit complacent (not saying you are, but I did ) and thought we had cracked the toileting! I just went back to basics, regular trips to the garden, lots of praise and treats etc.


That it in a nutzhell Zarah. Ta


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Tina, I came on for the exact same reason too. Archie is peeing constantly it seems. I have to keep telling myself that he is just a baby and doesn't know any different yet but it is very frustrating when he comes in from the garden and then wee's on the rug 10 mins later.


----------

